# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  التقرير المالي لمساهمات أعضاء الداخل والمنصرفات ...

## Deimos

*السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته ...

الجدول أدناه يوضح أسماء أعضاء الداخل المساهمين في البوستات المختلفة ( البوست المثبت في ركن الأخبار  وجملة الإشتراكات+ بوست المساهمات في إحتفالات أون لاين ) ...



جملة المساهمات في البوستين = 1307 جنيه سوداني

جملة المنصرفات مع الأخذ في الإعتبار نسبة الخصم عند بيع الرصيد = 1185 جنيه سوداني
المتبقي من جملة المساهمات = 122 ج سوداني فقط
 المنصرفات عبارة عن : ( منصرفات لجنة التعبئة في مباراتي القمة في كأس السودان والممتاز بالإضافة إلي المنصرفات في إحتفال أون لاين بالعيد الثاني )

تفاصيل المساهمات بالبوستين :
http://www.merrikhabonline.net/vb/sh...ad.php?t=14539

http://www.merrikhabonline.net/vb/sh...ad.php?t=16350
*

----------


## مرهف

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله عليك يا عزو
ربنا يحفظك وبوفقك
والتحية لكل اون لايناب الداخل
...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ماشاء الله تبارك الله عليك يا عزو
ربنا يحفظك وبوفقك
والتحية لكل اون لايناب الداخل
...




مشكور أخي العزيز مرهف .. والتحية لجميع الأونلايناب .. وتحية خاصة لكل من ساهم بماله في إحتفالات المنبر وإحتياجات لجنة التعبئة في مباريات القمة ... وكذلك الأعضاء اللذين يداومون علي تسديد إشتراكاتهم الشهرية ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الى الامام ياونلاين ياصفوة
ونحنا جاهزين دايما للمساهمة
قاعدين نار منقد
*

----------

